# Persian Cat for Adoption in OREGON



## cat&piggylover (Feb 1, 2005)

Pepper was surrendered to us by his former owners, in January 05. 
Name: Pepper 
Age: 7 years 
Sex: Altered Male 
Breed: Persian 
Color: Grey and light brown, I do believe he is classified as a blue point. 
Personality: Pepper is very sweet and loving when he is the only 
cat. He does not get along with other cats, so I would prefer if he 
was adopted out to an only cat house hold, or a house hold with only 
one other cat. He needs to be an indoor only cat, because he is 
declawed. 
Pictures: 
http://tinypic.com/22f5fm
http://tinypic.com/22f5hi
http://tinypic.com/22f5mx
His adoption fee is $25 to help cover the vet bills we spent on him and 
his friend Spicy (who was surrendered to us by the same person). When Pepper was surrendered to us, he was not very healthy, but after a few vet visits and some medicine; he is doing great. 
He comes with a kennel, litter box, food, a brush, and a collar. 
He recently had a vet check in January 05, got treated with 
Advantage in January 05, and is perfectly healthy. 

Please email me if you have any questions or are interested in adopting him. I check my email several times a day, so you will get a quick reply.


----------



## cat&piggylover (Feb 1, 2005)

Bump! He is still looking for a good home!


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

he is a beautiful boy. hope you can find him a permanant home soon.


----------



## cat&piggylover (Feb 1, 2005)

Pepper found a permanent home! He is very happy in his new home!


----------

